#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Τυφλό οικόπεδο εντός οικισμού<2000 κατοίκων μετά το 2008

## SMBD

---

----------


## makap

> τυφλό οικόπεδο εντός οικισμού μετά την απαγόρευση του ΣΤΕ το 2008 δεν  μπορεί να παραχωρήσει σε κοινή χρήση επομένως δεν είναι άρτιο?
> επίσης, επιτρέπεται η διαπλάτυνση υπάρχοντος δρόμου να φτάσει τα 4 μ πλάτος?
> με ποια διαδικασία όμως μπορώ να αποδείξω ότι υπάρχει αυτός ο δρόμος και από πότε?


Συμπληρωματικά στα όσα λέει ο καλός φίλος *GRTOPO*, θέλω να προσθέσω ότι η απόφαση 1828/08 ερμηνεύεται, στην ουσία της, ότι δεν μπορείς να δημιουργήσεις νέο οδικό δίκτυο γιατί θεωρείται ότι έτσι πολεοδομείται άναρχα η περιοχή.

Αν, όμως, υπάρχει δρόμος ή γενικά ΚΧ ο οποίος φτάνει κοντά στο τυφλό, μπορείς να παραχωρήσεις το ανάλογο τμήμα για να αποκτήσεις πρόσωπο. Σ' αυτήν την κατεύθυνση οδηγούν και οι παραπάνω προτάσεις.

----------


## makap

Το "κοντά" που χρησιμοποίησα προκύπτει από τη διατύπωση των παρ. 1 και 2 του άρθρου 86 της ΚΒΠΝ και συγκεκριμένα από τις φράσεις 

_"Υφιστάμενο οικόπεδο κατά τη 16.5.1989 (ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης του π.δ. 25.4.1989), που δεν έχει πρόσωπο σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο ή σε χώρο που έχει τεθεί σε κοινή χρήση, για να είναι οικοδομήσιμο πρέπει να τεθεί από τον ιδιοκτήτη σε κοινή χρήση, .... λωρίδα οικοπέδου πλάτους τουλάχιστον 4 μέτρων, που να εφάπτεται καθ' όλο το μήκος της μιας πλευράς των ορίων του οικοπέδου, για τη δημιουργία κοινόχρηστου χώρου. Ο χώρος αυτός που τίθεται σε κοινή χρήση πρέπει να συνδέει τα οικόπεδα με το υφιστάμενο σε κοινή χρήση δίκτυο κυκλοφορίας του οικισμού__"_

----------

